# DIY Roof Rack



## Dibs-h (23 Jul 2011)

Was in a supermarket carpark about to leave this to leave when my eye caught the Ford Focus in front and it's roof rack,







2 scaffolding poles, single clips and some bits of plastic!

How's that for tight!

Dibs


----------



## monkeybiter (23 Jul 2011)

Can't fault him


----------



## Lons (24 Jul 2011)

If that comes off the roof, the insurance company won't pay out and he'll be done for unsafe loading. If it hurts anybody he's in really deep sh*t. Guy is an silly person and shouldn't be on the road IMO

Bob


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Jul 2011)

Maybe two clips at each corner, one reversed and hooked under the other, would be better. That would be more secure than my 'Paddy Hopkirks' to be frank, and they have never come off. Also I bet the pipe doesn't flex. 



He/she needs a lesson in roping down too!  

John


----------



## studders (24 Jul 2011)

Hmmmm? An Auto maxi kit isn't that dear to be taking the risk strapping two large missiles to the roof.


----------



## Benchwayze (24 Jul 2011)

True, but I was thinking that if those clips are safe in huge meccano-like structures of scaffold, I am sure they tighten up well enough to make a roof rack.It's more to do with how they are secured to the car. Those fancy roof 'bilge-rails' don't look too useful to me Studders.


----------



## RogerS (24 Jul 2011)

He's relying on those plastic channels not deforming or crushing under the load. They only need to do so a small amount and then his roofrack is toast. Sorry..he/she is a pillock.


----------



## brianhabby (24 Jul 2011)

Lons":2ybgr3fa said:


> If that comes off the roof, the insurance company won't pay out and he'll be done for unsafe loading. If it hurts anybody he's in really deep sh*t. Guy is an silly person and shouldn't be on the road IMO
> 
> Bob





RogerS":2ybgr3fa said:


> He's relying on those plastic channels not deforming or crushing under the load. They only need to do so a small amount and then his roofrack is toast. Sorry..he/she is a pillock.



Not quite sure what the problem is here. 'Those plastic channels' will have metal inside them. They are designed to be used with roof bars and those scaffold poles look pretty well attached to me. 

regards

Brian


----------



## jasonB (24 Jul 2011)

rog means the little strips of white plastic extrusion used to pack out the roofrails to something like the dia of a scaffold pole.

Swivels would have been better than putlog clips, at least that way the ting wont detatch from the car, maybe just moove about a bit :shock: Could be worse, at least he put the yellow safety caps on the end :lol: 

J


----------



## brianhabby (24 Jul 2011)

Right, I see what you mean, yes they could crush and then the clip won't have any hold at all. He's probably done it to protect his roof bars but something more substantial would be better I suppose.

regards

Brian


----------



## CNC Paul (24 Jul 2011)

Here is mine


----------



## jasonB (24 Jul 2011)

I've got the one with the built in ladder






J


----------



## Lons (25 Jul 2011)

brianhabby":7shi5pek said:


> Not quite sure what the problem is here. 'Those plastic channels' will have metal inside them. They are designed to be used with roof bars and those scaffold poles look pretty well attached to me.
> 
> regards
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian

My point was that the insurance companies require you to notify them of "modifications" to a vehicle. A standard roofrack, towbar etc has been tested and conforms with regulations and deemed acceptable to the insurers. A heath robinson contraption, no matter how robust is not!

In the event of an notifiable accident involving a third party the vehicle is normally examined and is a reason for the insurers to declare the policy breached and therefore void - result - uninsured driver - potential conviction whether or not the accident was his fault. We all know that _some companies_ will look to avoid paying out so why give them that reason?

The rack looks solid but if the rack or its load it came off and injured or killed someone, the driver would definately be prosecuted.

Had a colleague many years ago who put a pallet on his roofrack when we left at a meeting in Bedford. Forgot to tie it on and caused an accident on the M1 which badly hurt a young girl. I didn't see it as I was ahead of him. He got 9 points and a large fine but he never got over the incident and was racked with guilt for many years. Not the same but IMO anyone who risks an unsafe load on a vehicle is irresponsible and dangerous.

Bob


----------



## brianhabby (25 Jul 2011)

Point taken Bob,

regards

Brian


----------



## Lons (25 Jul 2011)

brianhabby":d3gnkqjq said:


> Point taken Bob, regards Brian




:lol: :lol: :lol: 
I was still in "high horse" mode when I wrote that and it comes across as a bit heavy :roll: 

Had a really difficult and long working weekend doing an awkward suspended ceiling to 3 offices. Had to be completed in 2 days before they come back to work this morning and on top of that, had to clear broken glass from my drive at 7am Sat before I could leave. I was not amused :evil: 

My next door neighbour was away and their teenage sons had a party on Friday night - no problem but one of their mates threw empty budweiser bottles over the 20ft high hedge seperating our properties.

I gave them a right going over when I got home and the threat I would tell their dad (a detective inspector) was enough to prompt the culprit to appear and beg forgiveness - made me feel guilty for being harsh but needed a shock for his own good I think.

In my day it would have been a clip round the ear from the local bobby or any adult, followed by another one when I got home - did the trick every time  

Bob


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Jul 2011)

Lons":3l8egtto said:


> brianhabby":3l8egtto said:
> 
> 
> > Point taken Bob, regards Brian
> ...


Proper order Bob. 
Them woz the daze! 

John


----------

